# My 2 1/2 female rat has a mammary tumor



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new here and joined because this forum seems to be full of knowledgeable and caring fancy rat owners. I just got back from a visit to the vet this morning concerning a lump underneath my rat Patches' right arm. We noticed it maybe two weeks ago and when it grew, we decided we had to get her checked. I was crossing my fingers it would be a freakish abscess instead, but the vet confirmed that it looked and felt like a mammary tumor. She said she could remove it, but the quote said it would cost anywhere between $350 and $500, something we don't have just sitting around. The tumor is like the size of a baby grape - not huge, but it has grown.

I spoke with some friends and coworkers that have owned rats, and they advised against getting her surgery due to her age, risks and including the fortune vets around here charge for it. The vet didn't say she was too old for surgery, which seemed odd to me since I've read that rats 2 year and older face a lot more risk when being put under. I have also heard of rats getting immediately sick afterward due to lack of heat, or just not making it through. I don't want to put her through that if I don't have to. She is still energetic, still eating and drinking and acts like her normal self. 

What would you guys do? Does it make me a bad rat mom to consider not doing surgery for these reasons? I've heard of some fruits and supplements that can help slow tumor growth - is this a better option for me? I'm just at a loss right now.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I have not dealt with a rat with a tumor but I would say just let her live out her days until she is still comfortable then pts when you feel the time is right. I think 2 1/2 is kind of old to have to put them through surgery it's possible she could live a few more happy months with the tumor. Just my opinion though but sounds like the vet is not really looking out for her best interest but just to make some $$$.


----------



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback. Advice I have been getting from elsewhere seems to be saying the same thing - that she is pretty old to recover from surgery and that she might be happier just living out her days in pain-free happiness.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Things like grapes and stuff I have heard help with slowing down tumor growth I am sure you can google it but there are probably things that help slow the growth.


----------



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

A lot of other present and previous rat owners also believe I shouldn't go through with surgery because of her old age. Some vet trip, huh? Turkey Tail mushroom supplement (haven't checked into it yet), flax seed oil, blueberries and other greens have been suggested, as well as your suggestion of grapes. I read tomatoes and brocolli somehwere as well though I can't remember where - I was focused on making a list. Thanks for all of your advice so far!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The diet page of rat fan club lists several foods that have great health properties, where I read diet. 

Most owners at this stage choose to leave the mammary tumor. Not only would she need it removed, a spay is the best way to prevent it coming back. However, if it is benign you can just keep her going until it impedes movement and decreases quality of living. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

I would also avoid the surgery at that age. It doesn't make you a bad rat mom either way. I'm really scared of this happening to my heart rat who is approaching that age, and I would do anything for her but if she can still be happy and mostly comfortable with a tumor, I would prefer it to having her go through a painful process that she might not bounce back from. :/ Good luck


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

No one else can make this decision for you, but in your shoes, I would just do the best you could with whatever time she has left. Who knows... it could be longer than you think.

Try some turkey tail mushroom extract. While I have no personal experience to offer, I've heard great things about it.

Also, as tempting as it is to offer lots of treats, try to cut as much sugar as you can out of her diet. This includes sugary veggies like corn. Sugar is a tumor's favorite food.


----------



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys! I went shopping today and got some grapes, blueberries, tomatoes and other veggies, as well as some flaxseed oil soft gels (though I need to research the recommended dosage and method of giving that to rats). Turkey Tail mushroom came up with a few searches so I just need to figure out where to get it and how much to give. I'm going to try and stay away from the sugar-filled rat treats I used to give her and her cage mate and stick to the healthy veggies. I'm hoping all of this will slow down the growth, since it is still too small to impede her movement. You guys are amazingly helpful. <3


----------

